# some plants struggling



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have a 46 bowfront planted tank. i have a red lotus, several swords, moneywort, and a few other plants. some of the plants like the lotus and swords are doing great but some are struggling. the java moss i have is really doing bad probably the worse. i wondering if getting to much light could be hurting it?


----------

